
Making the Case Against Google AMP - kiyanwang
https://www.macobserver.com/link/making-case-against-google-amp/
======
greenyoda
HN Guidelines (see link at bottom of the page) say: "Please submit the
original source. If a post reports on something found on another site, submit
the latter."

The original source is:

[https://www.polemicdigital.com/google-amp-go-to-
hell](https://www.polemicdigital.com/google-amp-go-to-hell)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Normally we'd switch the URL to that, but it is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17920720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17920720).

------
aceon48
Nowhere does he discuss User Experience or the performance benefits of AMP.
The mobile web is a crappy place... 80% of websites take 10 seconds on 3G to
load. Google isn't forcing the 20% to create AMP, but they are trying to
improve the Web in a scalable way for those that need the help.

~~~
etatoby
I have a flagship phone and a 4G network. Still, I have to use Brave browser
(bless them!) with its builtin ad blocking, and sometimes turn off all
JavaScript altogether, just to be able to _read_ the damn article.

If this is the "diverse" mobile web they want, my clicks will vote for the AMP
version.

